# Zeitverzögerung in einer SPS



## Schüler 90 (22 Oktober 2007)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier.
Ich bin auf dieses Forum gestoßen, weil ich schon sämtliche Seiten durchstöbert habe und noch keine Antwort auf mein Problem gefunden habe.
Ich habe in der Schule die Aufgabe bekommen, einen FUP von drei Förderbändern zu erstellen. Dabei muss beim ausschalten beachtet werden, dass das dritte Band 3 Sekunden später wie das zweite, und das zweite Band 3 Sekunden später wie das erste ausschaltet. Das Problem ist, dass wir im Unterricht noch nicht über diese Zeitverzögerung gesprochen haben. Als ich im Internet gesucht habe, habe ich auch nicht viel darüber gefunden. Ich kenne bisher nur die Verknüpfungen: Und, Oder, Nicht, XOR, und als letztes haben wir die das Speicherglied RS bzw. SR kennengelernt. Doch wie kann ich nun die 3 Sekunden einbringen  Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Ich würde mich über eure Hilfe sehr freuen .
Dankeschön im Voraus!
MfG Schüler 90


----------



## OHGN (22 Oktober 2007)

Versuch mal hier im Forum mit der Suche-Funktion was zu finden. In der Step7-Hilfe sind die Zeitfunktionen auch sehr gut beschrieben.
Falls Du kein Step7 hast, hier mal die Beschreibung einer Ausschaltverzögerung im Anhang


----------



## Ralle (22 Oktober 2007)

Zeig doch zuerst mal dein Programm ohne die Verzögerungen beim Ausschalten. Dann hat man was zum Ansetzen und muß nicht so ins "Leere "erklären.


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 Oktober 2007)

hallo,
wenn du dir die logo demo runterziehst kannst du auch solche experimente machen, was nehmt ihr zum testen? ich habe im anhang einen Film gehängt der ist selbsterklärend, einfach entzippen und mit avi player abspielen.


----------



## Schüler 90 (22 Oktober 2007)

Erst mal danke für die Antworten.
In dem Video habe ich noch nicht verstanden, was genau das obere Speicherglied bewirkt (sorry für die dummen Fragen, bin noch ein totaler Anfänger in Sachen Automatisierungstechnik). Ich meine das, wo B006 dransteht. Ist der untere immer Rücksetzen und der obere Setzen? 
Ich hab jetzt mal meinen Versuch im Anhang gelegt, allerdings eben ohne die Zeit. Mit Freigabe ist gemeint, z.B. das Futter auf das Förderband 1 zu kippen. Mit dem Not_Aus soll alles sofort ausgeschaltet werden und der Stop_Taster soll wie schon gesagt mit der Zeitverschiebung sein.
Des weiteren war in der Aufgabe verlangt, dass zuerst das 3., dann das 2. und dann das erste Band eingeschaltet werden muss, aber diese Sache (mit dem einschalten) müsste bei mir doch noch stimmen oder?
In der Schule haben wir KW-Software Multiprog als Testprogramm.


----------



## vierlagig (22 Oktober 2007)

soweit so gut...könnte mal ne schöne schrittkette werden...also not-aus lass ma mal so und den stop befehl bei band eins auch ... jetzt geht es darum, band2 und band 3 entsprechend den anforderungen zu stoppen ... sollen ja nicht stehen, wenn der stop-befehl kommt (ich geh mal davon aus, dass dieser die ganze abfahrzeit über anliegt) dann heißt das für den stop-befehl von band zwei:


```
U   #stop_befehl
UN  #band1
L   S5T#3s
SE  T1

U   T1
O   #not_aus
R   #band2
```

und fürs dritte band äquivalent...

//sagt mir wenn ich mich irre, bin grad vom geburtstag reingestolpert...


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 Oktober 2007)

hallo,
so jetzt mal mit ausschaltverzögerung, erklärt sich wohl besser.


----------



## vierlagig (23 Oktober 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> so jetzt mal mit ausschaltverzögerung, erklärt sich wohl besser.



du gehst allerdings davon aus, das band1 sofort steht und band2 auch gleich nach 3 sekunden ausgeht ... ich bin dafür die signale zu verknüppeln...


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 Oktober 2007)

hallo,
@ vierlagig: ist ne schulaufgabe, da muß man das praxiswissen ausschalten, sich auf das wesentliche konzentrieren, sonst könnte man aus der sonst was machen, bei einem not aus bleibt in der praxis alles gleich stehen, und nicht das das die bänder erst leergefahren werden, und beim einschalten geht es anders rum erst band 3 dann...usw. und ob der schüler awl versteht glaub ich nicht.


----------



## vierlagig (23 Oktober 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> @ vierlagig: ist ne schulaufgabe, da muß man das praxiswissen ausschalten, sich auf das wesentliche konzentrieren, sonst könnte man aus der sonst was machen, bei einem not aus bleibt in der praxis alles gleich stehen, und nicht das das die bänder erst leergefahren werden, und beim einschalten geht es anders rum erst band 3 dann...usw. und ob der schüler awl versteht glaub ich nicht.



deswegen sagte ich: "also not-aus lass ma mal so" ... meinte damit, wir lassen ihn oder verknüpft und machen uns keine gedanken darüber, ob es vielleicht sicherheitsrelevant wäre, mit einem öffner zu arbeiten...vollkommen schnuppe...

praxis ist die schule des lebens und es gibt hier (bei uns in der firma) genug, die versuchen ihr theoretisches wissen anzuwenden und kläglich scheitern...also lieber gleich richtig mitdenken...


----------



## vierlagig (23 Oktober 2007)

okay, awl war nicht so fein ... hier also in fup:

(bei band zwei und drei fehlt der negierung-knubbel beim not aus ... oder beim ersten weglassen, dann ist not-aus ein schließer)


----------



## Schüler 90 (23 Oktober 2007)

Der Stop-Taster ist auch ein Öffner, also muss ich den auch negieren, richtig? Bei Multiprog habe ich bei dem Timer die Eingänge "IN" und "PT", und die Ausgänge "Q" und "ET". Bei PT und ET ist der Typ "Timer" und bei den anderen beiden "Bool". Leider finde ich nicht raus, wo man da die Zeit eingeben kann. Bin noch am rumprobieren. Kennt sich da zufällig jemand mit dem Programm aus?


----------



## OHGN (23 Oktober 2007)

Die Zeit gibst Du am Eingang PT ein: "T#5s" sind 5 Sekunden.


----------



## vierlagig (23 Oktober 2007)

wenn du mit tastern arbeitest mußt du dafür sorgen, dass der start bzw. stop-befehl den ganzen an- und abfahr prozess über anliegt


----------



## Schüler 90 (23 Oktober 2007)

Ist denn nicht durch das Speicherglied schon die Selbsthaltung vorhanden?


----------



## vierlagig (23 Oktober 2007)

Schüler 90 schrieb:


> Ist denn nicht durch das Speicherglied schon die Selbsthaltung vorhanden?



ja, stimmt, in deiner version der startbefehle ist es drin ... kannst das ja dann auch noch für den stop-befehl umsetzen ...


----------



## Schüler 90 (23 Oktober 2007)

Also das habe ich soweit alles verstanden. Danke erstmal für eure Mühe. Bloß jetzt mein nächstes Problem. Eine weitere Bedingung war, dass wenn die Freigabe des Transportguts noch nicht erfolgt war, dann sollen alle Bänder beim Druck auf den Stop-Taster sofort ausgehen (ohne Zeitverzögerung). Das habe ich vorher noch nicht geschrieben, weil ich dachte das verwirrt nur. Ich dachte erst, dass ich das dann selber wohl hinkriege. Aber jetzt kriege ich das doch nicht hin. Ich habe das Programm, soweit wie ich es jetzt erst einmal geschafft habe, mal hochgeladen. Nur eben, dass die Funktion mit dem sofort stoppen, falls noch keine Freigabe war, nich klappt.
Wenn jemand Lust hat, kann er sich das ja mal angucken und mir eventuell Tipps geben. Allerdings habe ich in dem FUP jetzt für die Ein-uns Ausgänge Abkürzungen benutzt (so wie es der Lehrer vorgegeben hat), die ich aber mit einer Zuordnungsliste, oben auf der Seite, zugeordnet habe.
Ihr könnt euch das ja einfach mal ansehen. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir da auch noch helfen könntet.


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 Oktober 2007)

hallo,
hier ist jetzzt schulz, sieh zu wie du fertig kommst, dussel


----------



## vierlagig (23 Oktober 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> hier ist jetzzt schulz, sieh zu wie du fertig kommst, dussel



120.000% ack

ein tipp sei mir aber gestattet es geht mit einer zusätzlichen und-verknüpfung an einer bestehenden oder verknüpfung oder einer zusätzlichen oder verknüpfung und einer zusätzlichen und verknüpfung ... da das wohl mehr verwirrt als es dir hilft, streng mal bißchen dein köppel an, geh noch mal die verknüpfungen durch, die du bisher gelernt hast, dann lies noch mal hier nach, was passiert wenn man den not-aus betätigt und dann ... was willste eigentlich nach deiner ausbildung machen?


----------



## Schüler 90 (23 Oktober 2007)

Kann ich verstehen, dass das jetzt n bisschen zu weit geht. Es tut mir auch wirklich Leid, dass ich euch damit jetzt belaste und ich kann verstehen dass ihr allmählich keine Lust mehr habt. 
Eine Ausbildung mache ich ja noch gar nicht. Ich geh noch zur Schule und habe diesen Sommer das Fach "Automatisierungstechnik" dazubekommen. Bevor ich das Fach bekommen habe, wusste ich quasi noch nicht mal, was Automatisierungstechnik überhaupt ist. Und jetzt hat unser Lehrer am letzten Tag vor den Ferien uns das Arbeitsblatt in die Hand gedrückt und gesagt: Mach mal über die Ferien, viel Spass, tschüss. Als ich mir das dann zu Hause angeguckt habe und anfangen wollte, hab ich dann erst mal blöd geguckt und gemerkt, dass wir dass ganze noch überhaupt gar nicht im Unterricht durchgenommen haben. Und jetzt steh ich da. Ich gebe mir ja Mühe und streng mich an, das ganze ist für mich aber noch ziemlich schwer. Ich habe die datei, die ich an meinem letzten Beitrag angehängt habe ja auch selber so durchdacht und gelöst. Das ist ja nicht einfach von euch darein kopiert. Durch eure Hilfe hab ich jetzt aber schon ne ganze Menge dazugelernt und das neue Wissen dann auch in den beiden Versuchen, den FUP zu machen, angewendet. 
Das Problem in meinem letzten Versuch ist wohl eher, dass der jedes mal beim Stop drücken alles sofort ausschaltet und die Timer-Funktion nicht beachtet.
@ vierlagig: Ich habe schon die und-verknüpfung an die oder-verknüpfung gemacht. Das Problem ist folgendes: Die Timer-Funktion ist auch schon soweit eingebaut. Ich habe gesagt, wenn die Freigabe 1-Signal hat und der Stop-Taster gedrückt ist und wenn Band eins gestoppst ist, dann soll nach 3 Sekunden Band 2 aufhören. Das Problem ist, dass die Freigabe auch sofort 0-Signal bekommt, wenn die Stop-Taste gedrückt wird. Deshalb kann das gar nicht vorkommen, dass die Freigabe 1-Signal hat und zugleich die Stop-Taste gedrückt ist. Also wird auch dann, wenn die Freigabe bereits erfolgt ist, beim drücken der Stop-Taste sofort alles ausgeschaltet (was ja nicht sein soll). Da liegt also im Moment noch mein Fehler. Ich weiß nicht wie ich Band 2 klarmachen soll, ob die Freigabe bereits vor dem ausschalten von Band 1 da war, oder ob überhaupt noch keine Freigabe da war.


----------



## vierlagig (23 Oktober 2007)

ein tipp: ausgänge wieder verknüppel ist unsauber...

und noch einer: könnte es sein, dass die freigabe zurückgesetzt werden soll wenn stop & bänder abgefahren ist?

B1 ----- H1 kann ich nicht nachvollziehen ...müßte das nicht heißen F ---- H1

warum H1&S4 ?

freigaben sollten nicht gesetzt sein, sondern aus logischen verknüpfungen entstehen...bsp: freigabe für einen antrieb ist gegeben, wenn der motorschutzschalter drin ist, der repschalter geschlossen und die schieflaufkontrolle in ordnung ist ... dadurch kann man sich sicher sein, dass die freigabe auch weg geht, wenn sie gehen muss


----------



## Schüler 90 (23 Oktober 2007)

Die Freigabe soll als erstes abgeschaltet werden, da sonst die Bänder stehen würden und dann trotzdem noch Futter auf das Förderband 1 fallen würde. Der Sinn ist ja, dass kein Futter mehr nachkommt und die Bänder durch das nachlaufen den Rest noch wegtransportieren (bis kein Futter mehr auf den Bändern ist).
H1 ist ja die Meldeleuchte für die Freigabe vom Transportgut (also in meinem Beispiel dem Futter). Die soll leuchten wenn es gestattet ist, das Futter auf das Förderband zu kippen. Also dann, wenn man den Schalter S4 (Schalter zum freigeben des Futters) betätigen darf. Also ist H1 nur die Leuchte. Diese soll leuchten, wenn Band 1 läuft. Deshalb: B1-----H1.
F ist die eigentliche Freigabe des Futters. Und die habe ich gesagt, darf nur erfolgen wenn H1 1-Signal hat und wenn S4 betätigt ist.


----------



## vierlagig (23 Oktober 2007)

soll heißen, solange band1 nicht läuft sollen bei einem stop-befehl band zwei und drei sofort stehen? warum machst du das dann nicht so?


----------



## Schüler 90 (23 Oktober 2007)

So ähnlich. Es kann ja auch noch vorkommen, dass Band 1 zwar schon läuft, aber der Taster für die Freigabe vom Futter noch nicht gedrückt wurde. Allerdings wüsste ich auch so nicht, wie ich das anstellen soll.


----------



## vierlagig (23 Oktober 2007)

also ist freigabe = band1ein & band2ein & band3ein & schlüsseltaster ?


----------



## Schüler 90 (23 Oktober 2007)

Ja, es müssen alle 3 Bänder und der Schlüsseltaster an sein.


----------



## vierlagig (23 Oktober 2007)

dann seh ich dein problem nicht...mit den vielen tips


----------



## Schüler 90 (23 Oktober 2007)

Das Problem in meinem FUP ist ja, dass der zwar sofort stoppt, wenn die Freigabe noch nicht erfolgt war (also das hab ich ja richtig. da hab ich ja an der oder-verknüpfung die und-verknüpfung dran gemacht, so wie du das auch meintest), aber das umgekehrt, wenn die Freigabe schon erfolgt war, der trotzdem sofort alles stoppt. weil eben Freigabe nicht 1 sein kann wenn stopp gedrückt ist.


----------



## vierlagig (23 Oktober 2007)

dabei hängt die freigabe laut unserer betrachtung gar nicht vom stop-befehl ab ... problem wäre noch, dass sie weggeht sobald band3 aus ist ... aber das kann man ja sinnvoll brücken...junge, es ist schon spät... ich guck mir das bei gelegenheit morgen nochmal an...und wenn du noch bißchen knobelst kommste bestimmt drauf...


----------



## Schüler 90 (23 Oktober 2007)

Hm...die Freigabe muss doch vom Stop-Befehl abhängig sein, weil bei stop, zuerst die freigabe ausgehen soll, dann 3 sekunden später band 1 noch mal 3 sejunden später band 2 und noch mal 3 sekunden später band 3. 
Also die Freigabe soll nicht erst nach abschalten von Band 3 sondern noch vor abschalten von Band 1 ausgehen. 
Aber dann ist wohl erst mal schluss für heute...


----------



## Schüler 90 (24 Oktober 2007)

Hab grad schon mal rausgefunden, dass ich anstatt der Funktion TOF (Ausschaltverzögerung) die Fungtion TON (Einschaltverzögerung) nehmen muss. Allerdings fehlt mir immer noch eine Funktion, mit der ich den Förderbändern sagen kann, ob die Freigabe vor dem Stop-Befehl schon an war, oder nicht. Gibt es denn keine solche Funktion? Also einfach eine Funktion, mit der man den alten Zustand von einer Variable prüfen kann???


----------



## vierlagig (24 Oktober 2007)

mir fallen da spontan positive und negative flanken ein und das speichern einer  variable(Merker) "freigabe war da als alle drei bänder liefen"


----------



## Schüler 90 (24 Oktober 2007)

vierlagig schrieb:


> mir fallen da spontan positive und negative flanken ein und das speichern einer variable(Merker) "freigabe war da als alle drei bänder liefen"


 
Aha, und wie geht das konkret?


----------



## vierlagig (24 Oktober 2007)

es gibt da im weltweiten datennetz eine seite...ich glaub die beliebteste startseite überhaupt: hier 

aber da ich nen guten tag hab: http://www.steuerungen.hhs.ka.bw.schule.de/~cbucht/sps/grundl/merukla.htm


----------



## zotos (24 Oktober 2007)

F_Trig Fallend und R_Trig Steigend.


----------



## Schüler 90 (24 Oktober 2007)

Ich habe es geschafft. Das funktioniert jetzt :-D. Verdammt bin ich froh, dass das endlich funzt. Noch mal ALLER BESTEN DANK für eure Mühe. Hätte ich ohne eure Hilfe nie hinbekommen. Vor allem vierlagig, danke für das Durchhaltevermögen...
Jetzt geh ich euch nicht mehr auf die Nerven...

PS: Das Danke, was ich angekreuzt habe, bezieht sich auf alle Beiträge, nicht nur auf den einen!


----------



## vierlagig (24 Oktober 2007)

Schüler 90 schrieb:


> Ich habe es geschafft. Das funktioniert jetzt :-D. Verdammt bin ich froh, dass das endlich funzt. Noch mal ALLER BESTEN DANK für eure Mühe. Hätte ich ohne eure Hilfe nie hinbekommen. Vor allem vierlagig, danke für das Durchhaltevermögen...
> Jetzt geh ich euch nicht mehr auf die Nerven...
> 
> PS: Das Danke, was ich angekreuzt habe, bezieht sich auf alle Beiträge, nicht nur auf den einen!



mooooooment ... wollen natürlich deine lösung sehen und dran rumkritteln wie blöde


----------



## Schüler 90 (24 Oktober 2007)

So, da ist die endgültige Lösung. Da findet wohl keiner mehr was zum kritisieren . Hoff ich mal  .


----------



## vierlagig (24 Oktober 2007)

paar kommentare stehn dran ... ansonsten für ne theoretische überlegung nicht schlecht


----------



## Schüler 90 (24 Oktober 2007)

Das mit dem K2 = Motorschütz 3 stimmt so. Diese Zuordnung war in der Aufgabenstellung schon drin. Warum der Lehrer das so gemacht hat versteh ich auch nicht. Wahrscheinlich um uns zu verwirren.
Meinst du mit dem Ausgänge nicht verknüpfen, dass ich nicht schreiben soll: K1-----B1, sondern: RS_1------B1 ?


----------



## vierlagig (24 Oktober 2007)

ja, das mein ich ... auch an den anderen verknüppelungen


----------



## vierlagig (24 Oktober 2007)

k2 ist dein freigabe merker? hätteste das nicht anders lösen können?


----------



## Schüler 90 (24 Oktober 2007)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ja, das mein ich ... auch an den anderen verknüppelungen


 
ok, wird gemacht...



vierlagig schrieb:


> k2 ist dein freigabe merker? hätteste das nicht anders lösen können?


 
Wüsste ich jetzt nicht. Aber ich glaube mein Lehrer wird schon sehr zufrieden sein mit dem was ich bis jetzt hab. Deshalb lass ich das dann mal so...


----------



## vierlagig (24 Oktober 2007)

warum machst du da dann nicht mit rs_1 bis rs_4 ein bißgen rum? da kannst nen netten merker "freigabe_erteilt" mit beschreiben und schon sind die prozesse in der sps von ausgängen getrennt ...

... auch wenn es damit nichts zu tun hat, weil du es in der steurung nicht merkst, aber ein guter schaltschrank-projektant wird deine ausgänge bei einem not-aus immer spannungsfrei legen ... mal so abspeichern ... am stammtisch findest du auch noch eine diskussion zu dem thema ... ich würde meinen lehrlingen bei sowas immer auf die finger hauen, naja, mindestens sie schief angucken ...

an rs_6 - 8 würd ich k2 durch rs_5 ersetzen und an rs_5 k2 durch rs_3


----------



## Schüler 90 (24 Oktober 2007)

ok, dann änder ich das auch noch. Ist das noch besser wenn ich alle K's durch das RS_x ersetze? Und auch die P's durch RS_5 ersetze? oder darf das nur an den Speichergliedern?


----------



## vierlagig (24 Oktober 2007)

allgemein ist es eher ungern gesehen wenn man einen ausgang verknüpft


----------



## Schüler 90 (24 Oktober 2007)

Ok. dann änder ich das jetzt und danach müsste das dann ja perfekt sein. Bin jetzt schon gespannt wie der Lehrer guckt, wenn der sich meine Aufgabe anguckt... der wird wohl gucken und sagen: das hast du nicht allein gemacht . Also noch mal danke und vielleicht bis zur nächsten Aufgabe meines Lehrers  .


----------



## vierlagig (24 Oktober 2007)

perfekt ist es noch lange nicht, denn dafür hättest du mehr betrachten müssen als der theoretiker von lehrer ... ein antrieb hat auch immer eine leistungsbegrenzung, sehr oft eine überwachung ob er auch dreht, manchmal einen reparaturschalter... theorie |= praxis


----------



## OHGN (25 Oktober 2007)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ein tipp: ausgänge wieder verknüppel ist unsauber...


Ohne dass ich mir die Lösung von Schüler 90 jetzt näher angesehen habe: So pauschal kann man das hier nicht stehen lassen!
Es gibt durchaus Anwendungsfälle wo es Sinn macht, Ausgänge abzufragen.
Beispiel: Überwachung der Rückmeldungen von Schützen, Signalanlagen, Antrieben usw.


----------



## vierlagig (25 Oktober 2007)

OHGN schrieb:


> Ohne dass ich mir die Lösung von Schüler 90 jetzt näher angesehen habe: So pauschal kann man das hier nicht stehen lassen!
> Es gibt durchaus Anwendungsfälle wo es Sinn macht, Ausgänge abzufragen.
> Beispiel: Überwachung der Rückmeldungen von Schützen, Signalanlagen, Antrieben usw.



sollte da nicht lieber ein kontakt von schütz (z.b.) abgefragt werden?


skizzieren wir das mal kurz:


```
U E10.0 //Start
S A10.0 //hier hängt ein Schütz dran

U E10.1 //Stop
R A10.0
```

wenn ich jetzt wissen möchte ob das schütz angezogen hat würde ich nicht


```
U A10.0
= A20.6 //Meldeleuchte
```

verwenden, sondern:


```
U E10.2 //Schützkontakt
= A20.6 //Meldeleuchte
```

denn nur so kann ich sicher gehen, dass das Schütz auch wirklich angezogen hat, denn ein angesteuerter ausgäng macht noch keinen drehenden motor ...


----------



## zotos (25 Oktober 2007)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ...
> denn nur so kann ich sicher gehen, dass das Schütz auch wirklich angezogen hat, denn ein angesteuerter ausgäng macht noch keinen drehenden motor ...



Wenn Du das so siehst muss ein Drehzahlwächter rein.

Denn ein Angezogenes Schütz macht auch noch keinen drehenden Motor ;o)


----------



## vierlagig (25 Oktober 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Wenn Du das so siehst muss ein Drehzahlwächter rein.
> 
> Denn ein Angezogenes Schütz macht auch noch keinen drehenden Motor ;o)



rüchtüch! 

also machen wir


```
U E10.2 //Schützkontakt
U E10.3 //Drehmeldung
= A20.6 //Meldeleuchte
```


----------



## OHGN (25 Oktober 2007)

Ich meinte ja auch eher die Überwachung wenn ein Schütz z.B. "Klebt"


```
U E10.2 //Schützkontakt
O E10.3 //Drehmeldung
UN A20.5 //Ausgang Schützansteuerung
= M20.6 //Störung Antrieb läuft obwohl nicht angesteuert
```


----------



## vierlagig (25 Oktober 2007)

OHGN schrieb:


> Ich meinte ja auch eher die Überwachung wenn ein Schütz z.B. "Klebt"
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



vorbei, das drücken von schützen aber ich würde es dann wohl eher so machen:


```
U  E10.0 //start
S  M10.0 //antriebsmerker

UN E10.1 //stop
R  M10.0 

U  M10.0 
U  E10.2 //schützrückmeldung
U  E10.3 //drehmeldung
=  A20.5 //Antrieb läuft

UN M10.0
U(
O  E10.2
O  E10.3
)
=  M20.6 //Antrieb läuft obwohl nicht angesteuert
=  A20.6 //Störungsleuchte

U  M10.0
=  A10.0
```


----------



## OHGN (25 Oktober 2007)

vierlagig schrieb:


> vorbei, das drücken von schützen


Denkste, das Kleben von Schützen kann (wenn auch selten) immer noch passieren.

In der Praxis sieht es ja meist so aus, dass der Ausgang aus mehreren Betriebsarten heraus angesteuert wird:

```
O M1.0 //Hand
O M1.1 //Auto
O M1.2 //Einzelschritt
......
O M1.7 //und so weiter und so fort
= A20.5 //Antriebsschütz
```
Nun könnte ich natürlich diese Verknüpfung erstmal wiederum auf einen Merker bzw. DBX legen um diesen dann für die Auswertung zu verwenden aber meine ernst gemeinte Frage: Weshalb?
Der Ausgang ist doch das letzte Glied in der Kette der Verknüpfungen und außerdem der Aktor, der das Schütz schlussendlich ansteuert.

Ich halte in dem Falle das direkte Abfragen des Ausganges für übersichtlicher, als extra noch mal ein weiteres Bit zu beschreiben nur um partout nicht lesend auf den Ausgang zuzugreifen.
Versteh ich wirklich nicht, ist mir zu hoch.:???: 

Ich habe übrigens noch nie davon gehört dass sowas "unsauber" wäre.


----------



## vierlagig (25 Oktober 2007)

erlaubt ist was gefällt ... geb ich zu, ja, und es ist eine stilfrage, sicher ...

was ich noch dazu loswerden möchte:

die programme eines lieferanten von uns sehen generell so aus:

INPUT-Scan - Eingänge auf Merker schreiben
Bearbeitung
OUTPUT-Scan - Merker auf Ausgänge schreiben

das ist eine schöne lösung, wenn auch so nicht nötig, aber zum einen hat so der lieferant die möglichkeit, das programm nur durch anpassen der in- und output-scan bausteine auf unterschiedliche anlagen anzupassen und haben steuerungstechnisch überall die selbe symbolik und durchgängige nummerierung. für uns bedeutet das, wir brauchen bei einem defekten ein- oder ausgang diesen nur an einer stelle ändern und nicht eine manchmal ellenlange querverweisliste abarbeiten...

dadurch entsteht dann wahrscheinlich auch meine nicht allzu ernst zunehmende abneigung gegen verknüppelte ausgänge...


----------



## OHGN (25 Oktober 2007)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ... für uns bedeutet das, wir brauchen bei einem defekten ein- oder ausgang diesen nur an einer stelle ändern und nicht eine manchmal ellenlange querverweisliste abarbeiten...


Das ist ein Argument!


----------

